# High Speed Joy Ride



## RedSavage (Jul 20, 2015)

[yt]0E3u6ALWYcg[/yt]

How creative


----------



## -Sliqq- (Jul 21, 2015)

That was beyond a joy ride.


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 21, 2015)

Reminds me of gorillaz


----------



## -Sliqq- (Jul 21, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Reminds me of gorillaz


Probably 19-2000


----------



## -Sliqq- (Jul 25, 2015)

Sometimes...
...I wonder,
When they look into their wooden reflection,
Could they ever see the same light,
as yesterday?

Can we see that same light?
The light that opens...
...hearts
...eyes
...ears
Breaking our thick skin,
and become the writers,
authors,
noting every single moment,
each hour,
each minute,
each second,
into every person's book of life 

How do we become you?


----------

